# best way to sell PC case??



## whitrzac (Jun 6, 2011)

I've nearly finished parting out my desktop, but I still have my koolance PC2 case to get rid of...

shipping it seems to be a PIA, and there has been NO interest on my local craigslist...

so, were would be the best place to sell this? it seems like such a wast to scrap a perfectly good case+WC setup for lga775...


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 6, 2011)

Increased shipping rates has made it difficult to sell cases without losing money, unless you have a business account with a carrier. Best way to sell it would be locally, as you are trying to do, and just drop the price a little once a week. At some point it will sell.


----------



## whitrzac (Jun 6, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Increased shipping rates has made it difficult to sell cases without losing money, unless you have a business account with a carrier. Best way to sell it would be locally, as you are trying to do, and just drop the price a little once a week. At some point it will sell.



I think I could get more in scap than the $40 I have it listed at


----------



## douglatins (Jun 6, 2011)

Make a kick ass photoshop of the case riding a dragon and wielding a sword commanding a lightning stricking a horde of evil dragons. If that wont help sell the case i dont know what would.


----------

